# Weight?



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

about how big do european working line GSD get (weight)?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anywhere from 50 to 100lb.


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Isn't 50 lbs kind of small for a full grown shepherd my boy is 6 months tomorrow and weighs 50 now is he still going to get bigger?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chris1o4 said:


> Isn't 50 lbs kind of small for a full grown shepherd my boy is 6 months tomorrow and weighs 50 now is he still going to get bigger?


A smaller female can be around 50lb. Most males will be at least 70-75.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

ok thanks!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Emoore said:


> A smaller female can be around 50lb. Most males will be at least 70-75.


Yeah, Lenny is around 55. She should weigh closer to 60 but she has epi.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on if it is a male or female, but Emoore is correct in her estimates. I have a 90# male. Friend has a 52# female.


----------

